# largest bloodline



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

What do you think about this?

.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not going to tell you what I think about this.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, it's really hit and miss with ICKs. There is a number of things wrong with his practices, and if SIZE is what you're going for, I'm sure you'll be more than happy with them.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think some of them look good,but then there are others that I think they went a little overboard with


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

As far as XXL bullies his dogs seem more well proportioned than most others in my opinion. And I see drive in most those eyes. That dog Osirus looks huge!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

the only ones I didn't like were the females "Grenade" and "Exodus".I thought their front legs were just too far apart.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

i like alot of their dogs i really like mongoose but i couldnt bring myself to pay their prices seems like they are over breeding though jmo but nice looking dogs


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

What's your question? Be specific! Kennel, dogs, breed, ect.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i just have one lil question... right on the site it says they're pits... 130 lb apbt? but these are the am bullies right? so is this the controversy thing that the other thread the other day was talkin about callin it what it is... right? (sorry i really just recently realized there was a "breed" in between the apbt and the am bulldog... i'm tryin to grasp things)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im confused.. DO want to know the LARGEST OF PURE APBT or BANDOGGES? 

The largest APBT is 75lbs pit weight, as we can see from game dog history in Baileys Bingo, Mayday, Lukane, Tudors Dibo, etc.. Big BLUE dogs CHAOS is the best IMO and Whoppers are the biggest dogs in the APBT registry.. Whoppers by far.. But they cannot do what all my lil game dog can do so they to me are not APBT. But at the same time I could breed any those into game lines and they would be washed away.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

dixieland said:


> the only ones I didn't like were the females "Grenade" and "Exodus".I thought their front legs were just too far apart.


yea those doggies looked terrible with their legs like that


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I like Iron Maiden the rest....not so much.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

im not familiar with breeding and such but those pit looks huge. some look good but some females with those WIDE chest looks too overdone imo.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

some of these pits are just monstrous....
wow....just wow.....


----------

